
Wallace and Gromit – The Great Train Chase (1993) [video] - sohkamyung
http://www.aardman.com/celebrating-40-years/the-great-train-chase/
======
n00b101
Sad fact, all of the original Wallace and Gromit sets were destroyed in a fire
in 2005. [1]

[1]
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/bristol/somerset/...](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/bristol/somerset/4326286.stm)

~~~
dTal
Especially sad as the highly elaborate museum set had several more visual gags
than we actually get to see in the movie.

~~~
mattkevan
When I was a kid I persuaded the parents to take me to an exhibition of the
sets. I think we ended up going a couple of times as it was so good. The
amount of detail which had been put in, especially to the museum, was amazing.

What's impressive is that Nick Park started the first film by himself as a
student graduation project, taking six years to complete.

------
Lio
"It's you!"

I always love how surprised Wallace is when Feathers removes his "disguise".

------
dazzla
Some earlier work. Morph that was part of a weekly children's art show [1].
Creature comforts [2]. Heat electric ads [3].

[1] [http://youtu.be/kCbPZhWGZhA](http://youtu.be/kCbPZhWGZhA) [2]
[http://youtu.be/PCOWE0EiCyo](http://youtu.be/PCOWE0EiCyo) [3]
[http://youtu.be/B9svHH6SCZ4](http://youtu.be/B9svHH6SCZ4)

------
CarolineW
The attention to detail in this sequence is astonishing, and the timing is
superb.

But my gosh, they appear to have a _really_ big house ...

~~~
robmcm
... and a TARDIS of a train track box.

~~~
Pitarou
So _that 's_ how they fit curved track into it.

------
wodenokoto
I'm guessing this submission was prompted by yesterdays reddit thread "The
greatest chase sequence in history", which linked to the same video [1].

In the thread you'll find lots of links to more modern chase scenes that are
apparently inspired by or modelled on Wallace and Gromit.

Other highlights from that thread includes a link to a video where Adam Savage
(of Myth Busters fame) interviews some of the people who makes puppets and
props for Aardman and they discuss the geeky details [2]

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/50aupi/the_greatest...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/50aupi/the_greatest_chase_sequence_in_movie_history/)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3pPfq6hjLA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3pPfq6hjLA)

~~~
sohkamyung
No, it wasn't. I submitted it because it appeared on my social stream as part
of Aardman's 40th Anniversary celebrations.

I wasn't aware of that Reddit thread as I seldom visit Reddit.

------
pwenzel
It's amazing to see this and how Nick Park's work evolved into present-day
Shaun the Sheep.

------
dwarman
One of very few movies that had me fall off my chair from laughing when I
first saw it back then.

------
ntoll
Cracking stuff...!

------
rbobby
Cheese!!

------
mchahn
So, did the penguin represent Linux?

------
Salijerr
Oldies but goldies.

